# shear questions /help?



## scooby (Feb 22, 2011)

my daughter is ten and going on her second year of market lambs. i told her she had to buy a pair of shears. so i'v been looking online at all the different kinds of clippers and shears and i am getting so confused. so i'm hoping someone can help clear my mind a little. i was looking at lister stars and the reviews where good, good for small hands, quiet, lightweight. if i'm not mistaken you don't have to change heads to go from clip blades to shear blades right?
what about oster clipmasters those you have to buy a diffrent head to shear with, right?
and what about andis, wahls, or stablemates,or any other kinds i'm missing? any info on anything to do with this subject would be awesome help to me. and I'd like to get a pair that i don't have to purchase a seperate head for, and that i can use clip blades or shear blades on.
I'm already kinda liking the stars, they seem the most reasonable, but i'm open to all and any sugestions and opinons, thats why i'm here 
O and keep in mind she's ten and has never sheared before. so i was told that using short toothed, with like 20'something teeth would be best, i'm assuming these are the slick shearing blades. 
Also if any one has any they are wanting to part with for a decent price let me know. 
Thanks everyone!


----------

